# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  The making of Umrao Jaan book exclusively at Adlabs cinemas

## Bluehacks

Last night Adlabs hosted the launch of a book on The Making of Umrao Jaan on Sunday evening. The book gives details about the making of the film. Whats interesting is that this book is not available in any bookstore for sale. It will be exclusively available at the chain of Adlabs Cinemas (nationally) where patrons can browse through the book. 

The book launch was a well-attended function. JP Dutta walked in with his wife  yesteryear actress Bindiya Goswami. Aishwarya was the first one to arrive, followed by Abhishek Bachchan who was shooting in Chembur. Divya Dutta, Puru Raj Kumar, Anu Malik and Anna Singh were also present.

----------


## Maharajah

thanx for sharing!!

----------

